# Solid Color Deck Stain over Prev Painted Deck?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

s_nguyen said:


> The Lowes paint expert thought so and suggested cleaning with bleach then applying Olympic Maximum Solid Color Deck Stain over the previously painted surface. Does anyone have experience with the product? Can I really do that without stripping the paint?Thanks,
> Sandra


Wow, a box store actually has a paint expert?:laughing::laughing:

I would not have put a solid stain of any kind on your deck. I know you really do not want to hear this but I think you are in for trouble if you do not strip the deck and start over.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

If the builder painted over mildew, bleach isn't going to get rid of it, as the bleach can't get to it. It would have to be stripped. 
Sdsester, why wouldn't you put solid stain on a deck, especially the railings? If a deck is properly prepared and maintained, solid stain will hold up. I know, as I've seen them, the ones I've worked on over the years.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> If the builder painted over mildew, bleach isn't going to get rid of it, as the bleach can't get to it. It would have to be stripped.
> Sdsester, why wouldn't you put solid stain on a deck, especially the railings? If a deck is properly prepared and maintained, solid stain will hold up. I know, as I've seen them, the ones I've worked on over the years.


I would not think of anything else but solid color stain for railings and deck trim if appropriate. 

I might think of MAB solid, high acrylic color stain (now all part of Sherwin Williams) for horizontal deck surfaces too. But I would probably talk the client into some real porch and floor paint product if they really wanted an opaque film on things.

I would of course warn them the deeper they go with surface pigments on top of deck lumber the higher the maintenance and keep my business card handy. 

I used to restore and race large sailboats. Trust me, I know what you should and should not do to a deck. Splattering solid stain on one tops the lists of my no nos. :thumbsup:


----------

